# Kurosaki Megumi



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 29, 2015)

I bought this knife a while back before the price got jacked up. Took advantage of Stepans primo stash of Spalted Hawaiian Signiture wood. Wanted a fancy Hammer Damascus really liked the random hammer work on this blade. 217mm


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 29, 2015)

Very nice looking piece there. I love my Kurosaki AS 240. One of best cutters I have actually.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice Keith!


----------



## panda (Aug 30, 2015)

how does she cut?


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 30, 2015)

Great looking knife. Any more pictures? Handle looks awesome.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 31, 2015)

Panda she cuts great, the bevel starts just below the hammer finish has a nice convex grind. The 217mm size is good for a home blade.


Hey El Pescador good to see you back lurking again. The handle is African Blackwood with Spalted Hawaiian Signature. Has a lot of color & the black spalting ties in with the Blackwood handle. I tried something different on this one, made the bevels large on front & back of handle, like smooth edges for pinch grip:groucho:


----------

